# I need help using my Micro SD card for extra storage



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

Hey, everyone. I just bought a new 64 GB Micro SD card for my phone because my phone came with very little space for installing apps. I had the guy at the store install it for me. I tried to download the other apps that I wanted on my phone but my phone told me I had too little space and asked me to delete some existing apps which I do not want to do. I didn't buy extra space on a memory card for nothing. So anyway, I have a ZTE Maven 2 Android Marshmallow phone. I would greatly appreciate some assistance here.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

You should be asked when downloading apps, WHERE you want to save them.

When you try to download an app what exactly do you see on the screen?


----------



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

Hey, I see the install button







which I click and then I get this error. Here is a screenshot.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Can you screenshot , by any chance, the screen showing your phone recognize the SD card is installed?


----------



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

Is this what you need?


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Ok so you def are seeing and recognizing the card. 

I'm at a loss. Anytime I ever used one, when I would go to install it would ask each time weather to install on SD card or internal storage.


----------



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

Oh ok. Well, hopefully someone else can help me.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Sorry 

Good luck

I'm more of a computer guy than a smartphone guy.


----------



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

metallica5456 said:


> Sorry
> 
> Good luck
> 
> I'm more of a computer guy than a smartphone guy.


It's alright. I'm more of a computer geek myself.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

> Since the latest update for Maven 2, I have found the setting to move apps to the SD card to not be do-able anymore.


 Source: https://forums.att.com/t5/Other-Phones-Devices/Moving-apps-to-sd-card-on-a-Maven-2/td-p/4971916

I'm not sure if this post written more than a year ago will work.
https://www.howtogeek.com/114667/ho...y-default-move-almost-any-app-to-the-sd-card/

I can't find an option on my phone, running Marshmallow to format the micro sd card.


----------



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

Unfortunately my phone will not let me format my SD card as internal storage. I basically bought a fairly useless phone. I am very angry.


----------



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

If I could format the sd card as internal storage it would fix the issue but my phone doesn't give me that option. Does anyone know of a work around or an app that will help me do that?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Yes, I read quite a few threads of people who are disgusted with the phone because of so little storage available.

If the phone is new, you might be able to return it and complain because it holds very little.

Phones should have 16GB internal, at minimum.


----------



## Holly3278 (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks. I have had the phone for a little over a month so I doubt that they will let me return it.


----------



## Coco767 (Jul 31, 2015)

You have to download app on internal and transfer app to microSD. If you transfer the app to microSD, 1/4 of app is still on internal (or more). To transfer, go into settings and then applications. The app list shows up automattically. Click on the app you want in there and press the transfer to SD button. Not all apps are transferable. (P.S. I should warn you, Do not remove SD when app transferred, or app will not not exist on phone.)


----------

